

Google's Brin Criticizes Facebook And Walled Gardens - joelrunyon
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/04/16/brin-we-would-not-have-been-able-to-develop-google-if-the-internet-had-been-dominated-by-facebook/

======
Cherian_Abraham
Sorta duplicitous to be against walled gardens, when ur lack of visibility in
to them prevents you frm makin more money. Now, I am not saying that walled
gardens aren't bad. But if you are against Facebook, then you should be
against its rise as Web's new arbiter for identity management. Let's be more
concerned about Facebook knowing what we do, even outside of its walled
gardens.

------
argumentum
First, Sergey is one of the coolest people alive today, maybe ever.

That said I feel that Facebook/Apple have built their "walled gardens" through
the free-market, and therefore are entitled to such. If people don't like it,
they are free to leave. This is totally different than China, Saudi Arabia (or
if SOPA had passed, the USA), where governments (basically at the point of a
gun) decide who gets to see what.

But I agree with him that IF walled gardens exist, then governments' are
likely to try and control them, which is a problem.

